# Cleaning the projector lens



## Oscillate (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a BenQ HT1075 and have a couple questions about routine
cleaning of the lens:

1) Is it permissable to use eyeglass lens cleaning solution on the
projector lens?

2) Is it Ok to use a cotton tip swab to apply lens cleaning solution
and then to clean the projector lens?

Thank you for in advance for any replies


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would NOT put any liquid. Get a link free micro cloth and just wipe it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard of people using camera lens cleaning cloths.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been using eyeglass cleaning liquid in a spray bottle for years without any problems..
I just spray a little onto a lens cleaning cloth, clean the lens and wipe it dry..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been using pre-moistened eyeglass cleaning cloths that I buy at Amazon. They work great, just make sure the lens is at room temp and not warm or hot at all. http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...forum-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

*Denatured* alcohol makes an excellent glass cleaner. It dries quickly and streak-free. I use it to clean my plasma TV screen.


----------



## Oscillate (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies.

I am trying to be prudent and not cause damage
that I could not afford to repair right now. So far
I have only used the Shop-Vac, held about 3/4"
away from the lens to vacuum off the dust.

I am not sure if the lens itself is glass or a specialty
plastic product?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

How long have you had it? Are you having issues with clarity? Do you have a lens cap on when not in use? If you can after you shut it down for half an hour put a cover to keep dust off the PJ. Like I said I use the micro cloth and no problems so far.


----------

